# Best way to add valve for drip zone



## BlueGTR (Apr 21, 2021)

I have an existing sprinkler system that has a Hunter ICC controller and Rain Bird 100PGA angle valves, 2 per box. I want to add a drip zone for 6 hanging baskets on my front porch.

It would be nice if I could tap into one of the existing valve connections for new drip valve. But I'm not sure how to do this or if it's advisable to try and add a 3rd valve to the existing box.

I could also add a Tee into the 2" main line and install another box/valve. Obviously that's a lot more work.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Do you have a hose bib near your front porch that you could put a battery timer on? I know that's not as exciting but it might be easier for now.


----------



## BlueGTR (Apr 21, 2021)

No, the closest hose bib is on the other side of the house. I prefer the drip zone to be integrated into the existing irrigation system.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Gotcha.... you can tie into a zone but need to regulate the pressure down to 25 PSI. The issue with adding drip to a sprinkler zone is that you'll typically want to drip longer than your sprinkler zone will run on the lawn. That may not be an issue if it's just hanging baskets.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's kind of hard to see... do you only have two zones presently?

If so, and that's all of them, they didn't leave you much "slack". So what I would do personally is dig to the left of that box, where the pipes run, cut in there, and put in a new box and manifold with 2 or 3 new valves in there, and cap off the 1 or 2 extra so you have some room to grow. Pipes have to be BONE DRY for pipe glue to take. Scuff sand, purple primer, blue pipe glue, done. Then you run your pipe off your new valve to nearby the hanging baskets, and put whatever type of connector your drip emitters are going to want.


----------



## BlueGTR (Apr 21, 2021)

It's a rather large yard with 13 zones and 7 valve boxes in different locations. The box in the picture above is zone 5 and 6 in the drawing below. It's the closest box to the drip zone I want to install.

Any tips on how to install a new Tee on the 2" main line for the new drip valve?
I was looking at buying this Rain Bird drip valve. 
https://store.rainbird.com/xcz075prf-low-flow-control-zone-kit-with-3-4-in-low-flow-valve-and-3-4-in-pr-rby-filter-assembled.html


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Believe it or not, its usually easier to do on a bigger pipe. You'll need a reducing tee most likely. I personally always run 1" pipe, but I'm sure 0.75" pipe is also fine. Might be easier to find 1" reducing tees.


----------



## BlueGTR (Apr 21, 2021)

Dug it up then cut it and tried to slide a Tee in there. Not enough room or flex to get it in there. It's a 1 1/4" main line. Looks like my options are slip, compression or 4 90's? Heard that slips and compressions are prone to leaking.

Any recommendations?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@BlueGTR cut a little more. Carefully . Scratch it up with sandpaper, *use the primer*, then use the glue. I like the blue one. Twist back and forth when you slide it on.

Make sure it is BONE DRY before you do the glue. I usually bend down the pipes and let them drain for a bit, and then stuff rags into there etc. to soak it all up. A few drops of water will ruin the glue joint.

Then test!


----------



## BlueGTR (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks, I'll try that. Raining today, looks like it's going to be Sunday before it dries out enough to try again.


----------

